

Ask HN: How To Manage Content For Hundreds Of Sites - Houston

As of late, I've been put in charge of the development of what will be a large network of sites by year's end (1K+, by my estimates).<p>I am already able to get sites up en masse, but what has already posed itself as the largest drain on time has been my ability to get content up on the sites in an efficient, timely manner. Right now, I am having to manually go to each site and upload the content. But, when the network gets as large as it is intended to be, that simply can't be the case.<p>So, what solutions are out there for me to manage content over a large network of sites? I want to be able to simply load up all the necessary content and, essentially, click a button and up goes the content formatted exactly as intended.
======
jonah
RSS.

